# Windows 10 freeze au démarrage avec Boot Camp



## Mr-Kimita (26 Janvier 2020)

Ayant créer une partition pour installer win10 à l'aide de Boot Camp au début tout se passé bien.
Mais une semaine après quand je boot sur win j'ai un freeze quand le system se charge.

Franchement j'ai tt essayé une réinstallation total de win 10, en supprimant la partition pour la recrée.
Au début ça marche mais au bout de quelque jours ça freeze encore.

Le seul moyen actuel d'accéder à win10 est le mode sans échec, ou je peux y faire quelque diagnostic, en vain...
Quelquechose me dit que windows plante quand il commence à chargé les pilotes créer par bootcamp. (carte graphique, souris, clavier, etc...)
Je me demande si je devrait désinstalé les pilotes en mode sans echec est rebooté après, pour une réinstallation.
Déja je me demande si c'est possible...

Franchement j'ai tt essayé je ne vois pas ce que je peux faire, et pas beaucoup de monde sur les forums on posté un pb similaire.

PS: je suis sous Catalina, iMac 2017 21,5 pouces.


Aidez moi please !!!!


----------



## ericse (26 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,
Tu as essayé de débrancher tous les périphériques avant de booter ? Disque externe, hubs, imprimante, etc...


----------



## Mr-Kimita (27 Janvier 2020)

Hello, j'ai du neuf ! avec le journal d'observation sous win10 j'ai pu constater une erreur qui provient de ma carte graphique.

De ce faite j'ai éffectué un test ou j'ai désinstalé ma carte graphique sous windows en mode sans echec. Et la windows à pu rebooté correctement. Ce que je ne comprend pas c'est que ma carte j'ai pu en faire usage en jouant sur win10.

Bon la je vais tenté une réinstallation des drivers. Je précise qu'il s'agit d'une Radeon pro 555 2go.


De quoi pourrait t'il s'agir ?


----------



## Mr-Kimita (27 Janvier 2020)

Alors j'ai réussi à réinstallé ma carte graphique et elle fonctionne, cependant quand j'ai rebooté windows pour un test, je me suis retrouvé encore une fois avec un mega freeze.

Du coup je suis obligé de désinstaller ma carte des que je sort de ma session windows si je ne veux pas me retrouvé avec un freeze à chaque bloquage. Du coup j'imagine que j'aurai plus besoin d'un spécialiste sur windows. cette histoire me rend fou


----------



## ericse (27 Janvier 2020)

Mr-Kimita a dit:


> Alors j'ai réussi à réinstallé ma carte graphique et elle fonctionne, cependant quand j'ai rebooté windows pour un test, je me suis retrouvé encore une fois avec un mega freeze.
> 
> Du coup je suis obligé de désinstaller ma carte des que je sort de ma session windows si je ne veux pas me retrouvé avec un freeze à chaque bloquage. Du coup j'imagine que j'aurai plus besoin d'un spécialiste sur windows. cette histoire me rend fou



Tu utilises quel pilote pour ta carte graphique sous Windows ? Celui par défaut de Windows ou celui du constructeur ?
Tu peux essayer de changer ?


----------



## Mr-Kimita (27 Janvier 2020)

Salut, alors pour commencer ma carte est une amd radeon pro 550.
Concernant le driver je vais sur le site d'amd, et je dl Radeon Software 19.30.01.33.
De la il détecte automatiquement ma carte et hop il l'instal.

https://www.amd.com/fr/support/kb/release-notes/apple-boot-camp

Sinon je comprend pas ce que tu veux dire par le pilote de windows...
avant l' installe de la carte graphique, Quand je vais dans le gestionnaire de périphérique, il m'indique que c'est une carte graphique de base, c'est tout. Sans l'instalation du driver de chez Radeon elle est juste inutilisable.


Je n'ai pas essayé un autre driver pour la simple et bonne raison que je me fit seulement aux driver du constructeur.
A moins que je me trompe complètement...


----------



## ericse (28 Janvier 2020)

Mr-Kimita a dit:


> Sinon je comprend pas ce que tu veux dire par le pilote de windows...



Pour un certain nombre de cartes graphiques monsieur microsoft fournis un pilote directement dans Windows, qui est suffisant quand on ne fait pas du jeu intensif. L'idée aurait été de choisir un autre pilote que celui qui est utilisé quand le problème survient. Mais bon, si ta carte n'est pas assez répandue pour que microsoft ait sa version de pilote, ça ne va pas aider...

Bon, pas d'autre idée pour l'instant...


----------



## RezzyBeat (28 Août 2021)

Bonjour,

Une solution a été trouvée ? Car j'ai le même problème. (iMac 2017 21,5, Catalina)


----------



## Locke (29 Août 2021)

RezzyBeat a dit:


> Une solution a été trouvée ? Car j'ai le même problème. (iMac 2017 21,5, Catalina)


Non, mais il ne faut surtout pas faire ceci...


Mr-Kimita a dit:


> Je n'ai pas essayé un autre driver pour la simple et bonne raison que je me fit seulement aux driver du constructeur.
> A moins que je me trompe complètement...


...c'est-à-dire faire une installation manuelle en voulant à tout prix utiliser le dernier pilote sorti chez l'éditeur ! On utilise les pilotes/drivers qui seront installés par Assistant Boot Camp, point barre. Sous Windows, si l'utilitaire de la carte graphique s'installe tout seul, c'est normal, mais dans 99,99 % des cas, il ne proposera jamais une mise à jour pour ladite carte graphique, mais uniquement que pour son utilitaire qui gère les réglages de colorimétrie, d'utilisation, etc, et c'est tout.


----------

